# My hamster isn't well at all, help?!



## thelonelyteapot (Feb 17, 2011)

A week ago I woke up to my hamster unable to walk properly at all. She was wobbling all over the place, and not eating/drinking. Her body was very cold, and her heart was pounding, down to the point I didn't think she had long to live at all.

However, a week later and she's making a lot of improvement. Although she's sleeping a lot, she's eating and able to walk around much easier. Although her heart is much calmer now she seems to be occasionally breathing quite loud (however she's done this in the past - she snores!) and she's making a clicking noise at times too.

But I've recently just noticed there isn't any droppings in her cage. I picked her up to find her bottom covered in 'mushy' poo, and it smelt quick bad also. I cleaned it off, but I was just wondering what's causing this? Could it have any relevance to the stroke we suspect she's had? 

Only a few days before the stroke we noticed she was eating her bedding.

She's almost two years old.


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Have you not taken her to the vets??


----------



## thelonelyteapot (Feb 17, 2011)

I've debated it, but I know from past experience they tend to just put them down and I'd rather be with her if she did die. I know she isn't suffering, if I thought she was I was instantly take her to the vets.

She's been improving over the last few days and I thought she was getting better, she's had strokes before and always recovered. I'm considering ringing the vets tomorrow though!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thelonelyteapot said:


> A week ago I woke up to my hamster unable to walk properly at all. She was wobbling all over the place, and not eating/drinking. Her body was very cold, and her heart was pounding, down to the point I didn't think she had long to live at all.
> 
> However, a week later and she's making a lot of improvement. Although she's sleeping a lot, she's eating and able to walk around much easier. Although her heart is much calmer now she seems to be occasionally breathing quite loud (however she's done this in the past - she snores!) and she's making a clicking noise at times too.
> 
> ...


Seriously get her to the vets.. Sounds like wet tail.. And that is deadly.. she will be in quite a bit of pain be hunched up.. hurts her too move be dehydrated.. And seriously with treatment survival chance is not the best once left..


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I think you need a new vet, I know many people who have had ill hamsters that have recieved treatment from the vet.

How do you know she isnt suffering? Prey animals, such as hamsters, wont show any obvious (if any at all) signs of distress.

I would definately get her to the vets


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

thelonelyteapot said:


> I've debated it, but I know from past experience they tend to just put them down and I'd rather be with her if she did die. I know she isn't suffering, if I thought she was I was instantly take her to the vets.
> 
> She's been improving over the last few days and I thought she was getting better, she's had strokes before and always recovered. I'm considering ringing the vets tomorrow though!


Well they do try to treat them now.. get her to the vets tomoz.. If its wet tail she will have terrible tummy ache!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm sorry but she really does need to see a vet. Animals hide pain from us and if the condition was treatable I'm sure your vet would treat it and if not it would be the best thing for your hamster to let her go painlessly to sleep. She doesn't sound well at all and the clicking could be a respiratory infection. 

It could also be wet tail which is pretty common in hamsters. Only your vet can tell you really but you really need to make that appointment for her sake. I know it's not easy though as I hate the thought of having my animals put to sleep and would rather them die naturally if at all possible but if they are in pain then it really is the best option for them, although not an easy one for us.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Seriously as others have said, if shes too far gone to save then having her put to sleep is the kindest thing but if it is wet tail or something similar then they can treat it if you get it caught early enough. Wet tail can be brought on by stress so a stroke could do that.


----------



## thelonelyteapot (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd read about wet tail, but I wasn't sure whether it was or not, with her seeming to get better but I'll definitely try and get her to the vets tomorrow!

Thanks for the help! I've spent the last week totally unsure with what was wrong with her! One minute she's fine, the next she's not, how weird


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Keep us updated with how she is and how it goes at the vets


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Hope hammy makes a quick recovery! Maybe in the future, research local vets that have specialists in small animals. I have one close to me I take Cinnamon to that is different to the one the kittys go to, because they have a lovely small animal expert :thumbup:


----------



## thelonelyteapot (Feb 17, 2011)

Sadly I woke up to find her very weak, with blood pouring from her nose and mouth (it was all over her cage).

So I took her to the vet to be put to sleep, it was the best thing.

They think she had a huge tumour on her liver, and a bleed in the brain. 

At least she's not in pain any more.

R.I.P. Waffles

xxxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

oh no.
i'm sorry for your loss poor hammie x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im so sorry to read this, I really was hoping she could make a recovery (hugs) x Run free at rainbow bridge little one.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. At least you can feel better that there was no medication for her available even if you had got her to the vets sooner. You made her last few days very happy I'm sure.

xx


----------

